
Show HN: Fisheye Placebo – Cyberpunks [webcomics] - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/cover/fisheye-placebo-introduction-by-wenqing-yan
======
marvindanig
Don’t know how many of you read webcomics/cyberpunk stuff here on hackernews
but sharing this nevertheless. I’m working on this webcomics series and made
some cool visuals for the story – it’s all javascript and css3.

Quick jump: Scene of riots -> [https://bubbl.in/book/fisheye-placebo-
introduction-by-wenqin...](https://bubbl.in/book/fisheye-placebo-introduction-
by-wenqing-yan/19)

Let me know what you guys think?

\---

P.S. Also the Github repo in case you want to dig/fork :-)

[https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-
intro](https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-intro)

